# Lane & Bodley Corliss - Castings from Historic Models



## phu9 (Aug 24, 2015)

One of my next projects will be a Corliss engine. After studying the avaiable castings (Cole's, Southworth, Historic Models and Reproductions) I'm sure  the latter would be best for me. I very like there's Lane & Bodley model with its appropriate proportions. But - as a not so experienced model engineer - I would like to know more about this castings. Information on the website of Downriver Tools is a little bit spare and I can't find postings of people which have experiences with this castings. Quality? Difficulties? Highlights? Recommended alternatives? It would be wonderful to see pictures or videos. Does somebody perhaps have 3D- / CAD-documents? 

I know - as a complete newbie on this forum I first have to give something and then I'm allowed to profit from others. But believe me - I'll deliver later. Please excuse my very bad English. I'm from Switzerland and my first language is Swiss German. But I'm sure you'll understand me. If not: please ask .....


----------



## kvom (Aug 24, 2015)

My build of the Joy's Valve engine was from a casting set by HM&R.  Very good drawings and castings by Dennis Howe.  He has 'outsourced' the online ordering of his kits to Downriver as the weight of the package has gotten too heavy for him to handle.  I've seen this engine at his table at Cabin Fever and NAMES shows.


----------



## phu9 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you kvom for your rewiew about another casting set by HM&R. In the actual offers of Downriver I can't find your Joy's valve engine. How does it look?


----------



## kvom (Aug 25, 2015)

Dennis sold the patterns and castings for the largest engines to Lone Star Engine Works:  http://www.lonestarengineworks.com/Products.html

My build thread is here:  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23029


----------

